# LYS in Branson. MO?



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

We are going to Branson later this month? Is there a yarn shop? Yarnning (yarn + shopping) would add to the fun. Thanks


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My only trip to Branson included a nice quilt store, but i missed any yarn store.... That just means *I* didn't see one. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I looked on the Internet and all I found in Branson was 'Cecilia's Samplers Phone number-417-336-5016. The shop sounds as if it has knitting and crochet things, but maybe more cross-stitch, needlepoint, etc. maybe you could call ahead. The lady at the shop may know more.
Anne


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I live near Springfield, about 45 minutes north of Branson. I also think that shop is more x-stitch and needlepoint, but you might want to call just to be sure. If you're able to, go see Paul Harris and the Cleverlys. It a great show and Paul Harris is originally from Arkansas. He is hilarious!! We saw him for the second time a coup,e of weeks ago. He kept us laughing outloud for an hour.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Cecilia's samplers may be limited in brand choice...the other spins and weaves her yarn product:
http://knitting.about.com/od/Missouri/Missouri.htm

This one may have a repeat or two on it:
http://www.yellowpages.com/springfield-mo/yarn-stores


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

There's a wonderful LYS about an hour away in Rogersville. One City Market is the name and you can google it if you're interested; it's also on Ravelry.


----------



## Crafty bee (Mar 4, 2012)

We've been to Branson several times,unfortunately not this year. Cecilia's Samplers is a nice shop but more geared toward cross stitch than knitting or crochet. She does have yarn but a VERY small selection-mostly Plymouth. Springfield has a great yarn shop called Simply Fibers which has a much larger selection of nice yarns and the sales people are very helpful and friendly. There is also another outside of Branson in Forsyth, MO that is a newer shop. It is about 1/2 outside of Branson on state highway 76. Their website is www.theyarndiva.com. Obviously the name of the shop is Yarn Diva. They too had nice yarns, were very friendly and worth the drive. Have a great time in Branson. It's a fun city to visit.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

This was a great disappointment to me when we visited Branson a few years ago. I wasn't in a position to ask my group to accompany me to Springfield or to leave the group to go. I would go back to Branson if there was a nice yarn shop there, else - not.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Simply fibers apparently has reopened. They were located near Bass Pro Shops at one time and then closed. I haven't seen anything in the paper about her reopening, but when I checked the website, I see she has reopened at a different location. That is the only shop that I know of that is in the Springfield area. Because they seem to close so suddenly, I would call before I went. Hope you find a good one. I've wanted to go to the one in Rogersville for a while but haven't cause I really don't need any yarn at this point.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

While in Branson, if you get a chance, be sure to go to the Keeter Center at College of the Ozarks for lunch (reservations recommended). College of the Ozarks is known as "Hard Work U" because the students work for their tuition. There is a farm and most of their meat, vegetables, and milk products come from the farm. You can also get the best fruitcakes at the Fruitcake and Jelly Kitchen, where they make over 100 fruitcakes a day. You can also get summer sausage made on site. http://www.cofo.edu/Page/About-C-of-O/Visiting-C-of-O/Sites-to-See/Fruitcakes-and-Other-Goodies.354.html


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

This is news to me. The owner, Carol, moved to Louisiana, so I don't think she has reopened the store. If I'm wrong, please let me know!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Crafty bee said:


> We've been to Branson several times,unfortunately not this year. Cecilia's Samplers is a nice shop but more geared toward cross stitch than knitting or crochet. She does have yarn but a VERY small selection-mostly Plymouth. Springfield has a great yarn shop called Simply Fibers which has a much larger selection of nice yarns and the sales people are very helpful and friendly. There is also another outside of Branson in Forsyth, MO that is a newer shop. It is about 1/2 outside of Branson on state highway 76. Their website is www.theyarndiva.com. Obviously the name of the shop is Yarn Diva. They too had nice yarns, were very friendly and worth the drive. Have a great time in Branson. It's a fun city to visit.


I have been to Yarn Diva. I agree they are friendly and worth the drive. When I go to Branson on my next trip I will stop by Yarn Diva again!!


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the info


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

lcrooks16 said:


> This is news to me. The owner, Carol, moved to Louisiana, so I don't think she has reopened the store. If I'm wrong, please let me know!


I clicked on the link posted above by kaixixang and there was a listing for Simply Fibers on Celebration Ave in Springfield. Like I said, I would call any shop before driving anywhere. They seem to close with little or no notice.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey, thanks everyone. We're fixin to go to Branson tomorrow.


----------

